
Lockerbie bomber conviction 'may have been miscarriage of justice' - vanusa
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2020/mar/11/lockerbie-bomber-conviction-may-have-been-miscarriage-of-justice
======
duxup
>failure of the crown to disclose evidence, which could have been key to the
defence and interfered with the right of a free trial

I wish there was more detail beyond lines like that...

